# WTT Martin Dream Catcher, 45#28 60" - GONE



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a beautiful Dream Catcher for trade that is too light for me. This is one very impressive bow! I shoot three under, and have a problem silencing recurves. This one is very quiet, and comes with one of my custom silenced strings. It is very smooth drawing and shoots right where you are looking. Did I say it's beautiful as well? Martin has a winner with this one. I have inspected this one very closely, and can only find some very light scratching on the tips. It could pass for new. I am looking for one piece recurves in the 50# range 58-62" long. I prefer clear glass. What do you have. Thanks, Marty


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2008)

I almost forgot!  My scales show this one drawing 41-42@28, but they may be off some.  My point is, it may be a little lighter than 45#.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2008)

Trade pending on this one folks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2008)

This one is gone!!!!


----------

